# beware of bark collars!!!



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know anything about bark collars but OH dear, I'm so sorry. Your poor pup. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

OH MY!!!!
The poor guy! 
I've used a bark collars before, but I've only ever used ones that you can adjust the intensity. I'm definitely not a fan of bark collars and will only resort to using them in really extreme cases.

I've always started on the lowest setting. We've NEVER left them on for extended periods - and I don't believe they should be left on for long periods of time either... so I agree with you there should definitely be a warning.

I've used one very successfully to teach a rescue that he's suppose to remain quite in his kennel.

From the picture it looks like Brian was burned by the prongs? I've never seen that happen on any of the dogs I've used it on.

I hope he feels better soon.... poor guy!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

yup the prong burned him, and then went in the skin some. 

he is ok now 

this is an adjustable collar it has something like 6 or 9 settings 

I just had no clue


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor Brian! Get better soon!:nurse:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks AKbritt

just saw you were from NC too! 

hullo:sheep:


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

ok I am sorry but am really grumpy. Life just is really sucking the life out of me right now.

I have the same collar for Mandy and it says DO NOT LET THE DOG WEAR IT FOR MORE THEN 12 HOURS AT A TIME. Why would one leave it on a dog for 2 weeks and not check the think this has nothing to do with Petsafe collars it has to do with people that don't read instructions or the instructions are missing... Sorry for Brian.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, dear. The poor fellow. I hope he feels better soon. 
_


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> ok I am sorry but am really grumpy. Life just is really sucking the life out of me right now.
> 
> Beware of people that cant read instructions.
> I have the same collar for Mandy and it says DO NOT LET THE DOG WEAR IT FOR MORE THEN 12 HOURS AT A TIME. Why would one leave it on a dog for 2 weaks and not check the think this has nothing to do with Petsafe collars it has to do with people that don't follow instructions.


I have a PetSafe training collar and I believe it says 5 or 8 hours on it too... I *know *there is an hour limit on documents that came with it though. Terrible that it happened, lessoned learned read instructions thoroughly  and check collars regularly. And if no instructions came then that's TERRIBLE! You should call them. (Even non-shocking collars should be checked)


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm really surprised the dogs behaviour did not indicate he was in pain or distress prior to you noticing this? Poodles are usually such great communicators.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sorry Brian was injured by the collar, and that it escalated as far as it did. I hope he recovers soon!

I have to admit that you did not use the shock collar the way it was intended(ie, only using it for a a couple of hours each day). I'm guessing you didn't read the instructions properly and that's how this incident happened. I don't think it's fair to discourage people from shock collars because you did not read the instructions and mishandled the product. If used as intended there is a low chance of something like this happening.

But, nobody is perfect and as Todd said, lessons learned. Next time please read the instructions and check the collars regularly so this does not happen again in the future.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW- look at the damage it did to that poor little guy! I can't believe I was actually considering getting one at one time. I think you should spread the word around to dog owners about what damage they can do!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

mercymoon said:


> WOW- look at the damage it did to that poor little guy! I can't believe I was actually considering getting one at one time. I think you should spread the word around to dog owners about what damage they can do!


*It was not used as instructed* (or had missing instructions). Trust me, they don't do that when you leave them on <10 hours a day.

Anyway, I`m closing this thread... there's no reason to make the original poster feel any worse than they already do... we know it was NOT done intentionally and I think everyone here who's read this has learned a valuable lessons about instructions, collars, and prongs in dogs' throats.


----------

